# di Vs di



## Qcumber

Walang tuldik sa karaniwang paglilimbag ng Tagalog, kaya may mga pangungusap na talagang di-maliwanag.

Halimbawa:

Ina: Kamusta ang test mo sa arithmetic, anak?
Anak: Isa lang po ang mali ko.
Ina: Aba, magaling. Ilang lahat ba ang test ninyo?
Anak: Labindalawa po.
Ina: Di isa lang ang mali mo?
Anak: Hindi po inay, isa lang kasi ang nasagutan ko.

Ano ang *di* sa "Ina: *Di* isa lang ang mali mo?" ?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> Walang tuldik sa karaniwang paglilimbag ng Tagalog, kaya may mga pangungusap na talagang di-maliwanag.
> 
> Halimbawa:
> 
> Ina: Kamusta ang test mo sa arithmetic, anak?
> Anak: Isa lang po ang mali ko.
> Ina: Aba, magaling. Ilang lahat ba ang test ninyo?
> Anak: Labindalawa po.
> Ina: Di isa lang ang mali mo?
> Anak: Hindi po inay, isa lang kasi ang nasagutan ko.
> 
> Ano ang *di* sa "Ina: *Di* isa lang ang mali mo?" ?


 
Kung isasalin mo sa ingles, ang *di* sa binigay mong halimbawa ay *so *o *therefore*.  Marahil nalilito ka dahil meron ding isa pang di na pinaikling hindi.

Isa pang bagay na nais kong linawin.  Ang tamang pangungusap ay Ilan lahat at di ilang lahat.  Kung gagamitin mo ang ilang, ito'y nangangailangan ng pangngalan. Halimbawa:

ilang araw
ilang bahay
ilang tauhan, atbp.

Ngunit kung ikaw ay nagtatanong, maaari mong simulan sa pamamagitan ng paggamit ng panghalip katulad ng ilan.  Hindi na kailangan ang pangngalan kasi ang panghalip ay sapat na.

Halimbawa:

Ilan ba ang bahay nila?
Ilan ang binili?
Ilan ang dala mo?

Nawa'y naliwanagan ka.


----------



## Qcumber

Maraming salamat sa pagpapaliwanag mo.



> Ang tamang pangungusap ay Ilan lahat at di ilang lahat.


 
Tungkol sa "ilang lahat", ito nga ang nalimbag sa aklat na _Joke Only_ (1985:36) ni Ben A. CARREON.

Marahil, sa palagay mo'y, "ilan lahat" ang wastong anyo dahil sa bigkas na [?i 'lan la 'hat].


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ang ilang ay isang pang-uri.  Pero sa halimbawa na binigay mo, kung ito'y gagamiting bilang pang-uri parang magiging walang katuturan ang pangungusap.  Ang ilang ay nangangailangan ng pangngalan na kasabay.  Kahit na ito'y nailimbag sa aklat na binanggit mo, hindi nangangahulugan na tama ito.  Kung minsan lang itong naganap, posibleng ito'y pagkakamali lamang.  Ngunit kung ilang beses itong lumitaw sa libro, ito'y pagkakamali.

Mapakolokyal man o panliteratura, ang ilang ay nangangailangan ng pangngalan.  Medyo hindi karaniwan ang magtanong ng ''Ilang lahat ba ang test ninyo?''  Sa ganang akin ang ibig sabihin nito sa Ingles  ay ''Is your test wary/uneasy?''  Kung ganito ang nais ipahiwatig, walang katuturan ang pangungusap.


----------



## Qcumber

> Ngunit kung ilang beses itong lumitaw sa libro, ito'y pagkakamali.


 
Totoong-totoo. Ang karamihan ng kamalian ay hindi katwirang wasto.

Ang suliranin sa 
*Ilang lahat ba ang test ninyo?*
ay na isinulat ng may-katha iyan sa halip ng
*Ilan (ba) ang lahat ng test ninyo?*

Tila panggalan ang katagang "lahat" sa akala ng may-katha.
Talagang kawili-wili.

Maraming salamat


----------



## mataripis

Kahit matagal na napaskil ang tanong na ito. Masasabi kong ang isang "Di" ay pinaikling "Hindi" at ang ikalawang "di" sa "Di isa lang ang mali mo" ay katumbas ng " Sa" o " Kung ganon ay".


----------

